# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  fishing rod

## Nirim

Hello everyone, I want to buy myself a telescopic rod for the winter. I like the ********* model. Is this suitable for winter fishing?

----------


## crashdive123

I do believe that Rick and I just did a tag team banning.

----------


## Rick

I like the Nimrod, Nirim. Oh, wait, those are folks that come on forums and post spam on their first post. I would imagine shipping to the Ukraine would be pretty expensive but what do I know.

EDIT: We are good like that.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Nirim, to the best of my knowledge all Asterisk rods are suitable for winter fishing.

----------


## Rick

It's collapsible so ******-----------

----------

